# Looking for John Beresford WATSON



## Sam Hughes (Jun 10, 2010)

Would like to learn whereabouts of Radio Officer John Beresford Watson, born 1911, last ship Cathay in 1972. Last known address in Victoria, Australia


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam,

Confirm this RO was born 1911 - he will be 99 now. Maybe the weather in OZ makes for longevity.

Hawkey01


----------



## Sam Hughes (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry - he was born in 1919 but makes him still a bit aged.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam,

there is no need for apologies. I just felt your search was a trifle limited because of the age.

Hawkey01


----------

